
Twitter censoring conservative voices - cpr
http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/02/16/exclusive-twitter-shadowbanning-is-real-say-inside-sources/
======
briandear
It is rather interesting that this isn't upvoted it does reveal an interesting
bias.

~~~
sacul
This was posted twice to Hacker News, the first article 9 days ago and the
second 7 days ago. I suspect that this group leans overwhelmingly
liberal/progressive, so I understand that this might not be as interesting to
this group. But I'm still surprised.

Perhaps people didn't respond because it's one, unsubstantiated source. Anyone
know how to test this claim of Twitter shadowbanning from Breitbart?

